# Fishing spots in forsyth?



## Megs840 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey there!


I  am a nanny and I enjoy going fishing and I want to take the kids I sit for fishing. They have never really been, so I wanted a easy to get to area. I know what im doing, so no worries there, but are there any lakes or ponds in forsyth or alpharetta ga that anyone knows about?


Thank you ;]


----------



## Megs840 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you own a lake and would be nice enough to let me come, that works too. ;] Im very nice and would really appreciate it!
Cumming is around the area im looking for also.

;]


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you talking about the City of Forsyth or the County? I live in the City of, and there's a great kids lake we go to all the time with our 3 kids.


----------



## EZ Spin (Jun 27, 2012)

*Plenty...*

If you live in Forsyth then you are not far from Lake Lanier. You can find subdivision lakes but there are good areas near the dam like West Bank or other less populated areas like Little Ridge, Mary Alice,Tidwell Park and more where you can catch brim or other fish from the shore while keeping an eye on them. Most require a $3-$4 dollare parking fee. Make sure to bring life jackets for the kids if they are not at least teenagers and make them wear them! Depending on how knowledgeable the kids are about fishing be prepared to make the whole day about them-taking care of knots, untangling lines and baiting hooks because fishing with kids can take patience but is well worth it. _Here is a hint for fun kid fishing. Take a can of corn and grab a handful and throw it out in the water as far as you can. Put just a small hook tied to the line and thread 3-5 kernels on the hook and cast it out in the middle of the other con. Secure your rod or hold on to it and wait. Carp are drawn to human activity on Lake Lanier an you may catch a North Georgia Redfish that is a monster (by the kids standards). Just don't tell my bass fishing friends I told you this_Blessings, Eric


----------



## Megs840 (Jun 27, 2012)

Forsyth county, though I believe her address is in alpharetta.


Thank you Eric! ;] Lots of ideas for me to try! And the corn sounds very entertaining for the kids.


----------



## fredw (Jun 27, 2012)

Megs840, give the pond at the Buford Trout Hatchery a try.  It's well stocked with bream and catfish....and kid friendly.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 27, 2012)

Is that open to the public?  Good to know!  I fished the Buford Hatchery pond a lot as a kid!  There should be some fair sized cats in there as well as bluegill and the occasional bass.

I was going to suggest Settingdown Creek at Poole's Mill Park.  I went up there with my girlfriend (who had never fished before) a couple weeks ago, and the slow section above the bridge is lousy with bream.  There will be crowds on the weekend, but on a weekday you should have the place more or less to yourself.  I used an ultralight rig and crickets under a bobber with great results.  There are a few small snags and stumps near the accessible side of the creek, just drop the bait right next to them (no casting required), and the bites should be almost instantaneous.  If the fish aren't biting, there is a waterfall/rapid area below the bridge as well as a more traditional play ground.  That seems to keep peoples' children pretty well occupied when I go out there.

You are close to Lanier, I live just up the street from Little Ridge Park, and there is some decent fishing to be had there, but I'm not sure it's the type of place I'd take a first timer or kids.  The easily accessible places tend to be pretty much flat, clay bottom that doesn't really attract much in the way of fish, even bluegills.

If you can find someone with a farm pond that'll give you access for an afternoon, that'd be outstanding!  To me, that's about the perfect environment to learn how to fish, it's simple stuff, and you're pretty much guaranteed to catch decent numbers of something.


----------



## seriadlata (Jun 28, 2012)

x 2 on the trout hatchery pond. Great place to take the kids. It is catch and release, so if you want to take some fish home for dinner, it is a short trip to Raindow Ranch trout pond. Start the day catch and releasing cats and bluegill, then feed the trout at the hatchery, then go catch a few pounds of rinbow trout at the pay pond and head home to cook the trout for dinner. Always a hit with my kids.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 28, 2012)

Check out the little pond in North Park!


----------



## Megs840 (Jun 28, 2012)

I checked out the hatchery. Its seems like a very awesome place for them to learn. Ive also heard about the pond in north park. Thank you very much for all the awesome ideas guys!! The excitement on their faces is priceless! !


----------

